# At CFLRS St Jean right now.



## CL84

Hey everyone, how's it goin?

I'm here at St- jean, CFLRS. I'm going on week three very soon and it's pretty great here. Just saying hi to everyone and things are goin well. Anyone have any questions pm me if you want. 

Later


----------



## Zarack21

Hey  i'll be at St-Jean on monday 15 

and start out the next day  can't wait to be here


----------



## phalen

i start the same as you on the 16th, but i leave on sunday


----------



## AndrewD83

I want to know if any people, if any, dropped out in your course so fair.

Are you given much free time to call home or email?


----------



## Gouki

I would like to know what sort of things are going on in an average day for you? Are you running every morning or three times a week?

My friend recently graduated from basic and said they had actually stopped running from week5 and up due to time contraints, which I find somewhat sad. So, I thought I would ask how things are going there?


----------



## CL84

started with 60 guys, we have 6 dropped out so far..there will be more that i can see

its too hard to say what we do on the average day..5am get up work til 11pm...


----------



## greener

do you know why the 6 dropped out?


----------



## D-n-A

From what I've seen, people mainly drop out of course because

- They just don't like it, an it isn't what they thought they'd be doing in the Military or whatever.
- Medical reasons, ie getting injured
- Can't take it, the physicall activity, stress, don't like being yelled at, etc.
- Family/Personal Reasons, ie death in the family, conflicts with work/school(only applicable for reserve)


----------



## e_pelletier

how stupid can 1 b , dropping out after all that waiting !!!!!! ???!!!!!!!!!! ???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex252

*how stupid can 1 b , dropping out after all that waiting !!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!*  

Well reasons 2/4 cant really be controlled


----------



## CL84

Hey, sorry my last post was so short, I really had no time. 

Um, I'm writing this from the break room, we can go here after work which is usually around 5ish...we have supper then we go to our cubicles upstairs on whatever floor you're on (9th floor for me..haha) and do your thing and prepare for the next day..iron, sew...you'll do ALOT of sewing haha...and laundry and clean..it's really not that 'hard'..it might be rough but it's not 'hard'..they tell you everything you need to do, and as long as you have alot of drive, work hard and 'listen' and do what they say, you'll be ok.

people dropped out because they didn't like it, or made up excuses like, 'its not for me'..we havent even started yet....

so its all good here, anymore questions just ask me..ill fly on here when i can..

later boys..time to go again


----------



## Alex252

Do you have to know how to sew prior to the course?


----------



## CL84

ahh yes..sewing.

After you get all your kit.. for me 3 days after I got here, we had to sew a 2 inch label with this ironing tape to our kit. There must have been at least 150+ pieces of kit to sew this label on. First iron it, don't cheat and just sew it on. Then label then sew it.. Jesus, our fingers were all messed up after that weekend let me tell ya haha. Sewing from friday til sunday night, insane, none of us knew how to sew, we just had sewing kits thrown at us and they said here, sew this to all your kit by monday. ..uh...

we did though, everyone freaks out at first but when you get the hang of it its all good. We did get it done on time, ..most of us. What happened to the other half? well... I'll let you guys find out when you get here heh heh.

It would be good to learn how to sew before you come here, not a requirment because you have to, if you know or you don't know. Knowing how to iron helps, and fold clothes...heh heh. Oh well I'm learning.

This morning we got up at 415am. Went out for a run by like 5am we had to be formed up, ran and stretched did pushups and all that good stuff til around 6am. Then flew back upstairs had to shower and change and eat breakfast, fly back upstairs (9 flights) and then get ready for inspection. Then we had drill today and we are starting on first aid classes.

9 people threw up today, theres a huge flu going around, i dont know what it is, and dont have it..yet. 

anyways gotta go, laundry machine awaits me in my room haha.

later guys, keep the questions comin.


----------



## Alex252

How far are your runs so far?


----------



## gun plumber

Ah yes....Shack hack!
Learn to love it because anywhere you go and live in a close setting ie:barracks,that flu follows with you.The best part is it hangs around forever,and when you finally get over it,you get the new and improved version!
I could tell you a story about a whole room in Gagetown one year that got crabs.....the one thing in the army you don't want to share!
Good luck and have fun.The grass on the other side is even more green!


----------



## JBP

Also, how many pushups+crunches in a day? About 100-150???

Ohhh! WHAT DO YOU GET TO EAT FOR LUNCH+DINNER!?!??! I know what you get for breakfast and that rocks!

Thanks in advance BTW!

Joe
PS> Got called and swearing in Nov 25th for Reserve Infantry!


----------



## Infanteer

Week three and they're letting you fart around on the Internet.

Proof that basic training isn't being treated as an indoctrination into a total institution.


----------



## Heatwave

Yes, things sure have changed!   Doesn't sound a bit like Cornwallis.   (OK, I fib, we still had to do the sewing, and we had the "Cornwallis Hack" which was a cold-type cough that lasted until you left).   Regardless, doesn't matter who you talk to, someone always had it worse.   

I admit that I am enjoying the updates by CL84.   I find it entertaining, to say the least.   I was in St. Jean last November, for my first time ever, and must admit that the "Mega" is something to behold.   I never said I liked it, or agreed with how things are done, but it was quite a concept having almost every facility indoors.   Personally, I found it too confining.   I'd take the Cornwallis Hack back anyday.   That being said, I wonder if they still feel, "Ten feet tall and bullet-proof" on graduation parade...one of the best parades of your career?

Oh well, for those about to graduate, and for those that are taking the big leap into the CF      Make the best of it, because the bad times are often forgotten, in lieu of the good times.   Years down the road, you'll continue to laugh about "Basic" with people you joined with, that you'll meet in the strangest of places.   I wouldn't give it up for the world ;D   There really is "No life like it" (Why did they ever get rid of those commercials?)

Chimo!


----------



## EasyCo

I've got a question for you guys that are at basic and that have done basic.  If I get up remotely early(anything before 8:30), I feel like total shit, did any of you guys have this?  If so did it remedy fairly fast as you body got use to the regiment?


----------



## e_pelletier

i have the same problem with the "early bird" issue, but from what I've seen and heard (and will be living in 10 weeks or so (cant wait)) the adrenaline rush is so amazing, you wont have that shitty morning feeling anymore during that time.


----------



## EasyCo

Interesting.  That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## bigwig

hey boys! its goin good here so far. dont get all worked up ok, its not as hard as hard as everyone thinks it is/ as long as you just do what your told, and dont take what the instructors say to heart...your fine. everyone here is cool. me shuleav, mavrick and chris lapoint and good buds and were havin lots of fun. 

a basic day
5 am - get up make bed shave clean your quarters then go eat chow
7 am - form up and go for some classes (drill, military knowledge first aid NBCD)
11- lunch
12- more classes
430 - o group
 then u got for dinner and have the rest of the night to polish, iron and clean. no free time, you always have to be doing something.

the computers here are terrible and you need to pay for them so sorry if this is so short. dont stress over it though guys seriously.

oh and dont piss any RCR Mcpls off when doing drill because you do pushups until you drop.


----------



## Kevin_B

bigwig said:
			
		

> oh and dont piss any RCR Mcpls off when doing drill because you do pushups until you drop.



Haha, what did you do?


----------



## CL84

haha yeah i was there. pte shulaev decided , during drill class it would be best to roll his eyes at a mcpl from the rcr..who is infantry...

well...we were already making this mcpl mad because we all sucked so bad..this is back in week 3.. i got my 6 friday. 

anyways, he kept repeating 'dont let the infantry in me come out, dont let it come out'..he was psycho man..holy..  then shulaev rolled his eyes, he seen it and said PUSH UP POSITION....well, at week 3...and before you've done any physical training what soever, pushups for 30 mins is kinda hard on ya  we dropped, that was the day we got our butts kicked and after that whole spiel..he said one thing ill never forget, 

'tough times dont last, tough people do' and well, thats going on our tshirt because thats the same day 11 people quit, we got our butts kicked and things started to pick up... 

so yeah, lesson.... dont roll your eyes at any instructor, especially infantry dudes , they get very mad very easily.

anyways, im on my weekend leave right now in montreal..the very dirty montreal i'd like to add haha. im having a good time though, been too busy to really write or post on here til now.. i cant believe how much time i had in the first week or two at cflrs...

for anyone coming in, just stick out the first 3 weeks, thats generally the 'hardest' part...it's not even 'hard' ...its HARD to explain if that makes any sense haha. after you get the jist of things, its great. just stick it out and dont quit.. eventually you dont have enough time to quit anyways so whatever 

anyways, im rambling...so im gonna go now, any questions just post em and ill try to get back to you, thanks

cheers


----------



## Big Foot

A note for anyone doing basic, watch out for that crazy-assed SAR Tech Sargeant who teaches drill. I got jackep up by him for not marching and talking on the first floor of the Mega when I had 3 days left on my course. That said, I can't believe I'm looking forward to going back there this summer, despite the fact I hate the place. You just can't forget the good times, like getting up at 4:30 to get ready for PT. Ah the memories... BTW, has anyone here had WO P... (Vandoos), Sgt M... (Logistics) MCpl M... (RCR) or MCpl C... (Logisitics)? If you have had any of them, or have them now, you're in for one heck of a ride. Wouldn't trade them for anything after my course with them. I just hope I get even one of them for BOTP. Oh yeah, anybody done SLT at the Mega? If so, how is it? (I mean the summer training version...)

Mod note: edited to remove names (PERSEC)


----------



## Kevin_B

You don't do any PT during the first 3 weeks? That doesn't sound right, I don't even llike skipping a day of working out cause I don't want to get soft before I start next month.


----------



## Kendrick

Yeah no PT is weird.  I mean, I've only been in 5 years but its already changed a whole lot.  Only day without PT then was day 1, when buses rolled in and you had your bunk assigned.  
"Never pass out a PT opportunity" they said... when they really meant "We'll never let you pass out a PT opportunity"  ;D

Why is Montreal dirty tho?  I like the place!  Theres a bunch of staffers in St-Jean from my regiment, any of you people run into CGG people there?


----------



## Meridian

The forces are required to keep it easy on the PT until CFEXPRES is done and all pers are cleared for full PT.

BEcause of all the paperwork & admin, and kit, and all that administrivia in the first few weeks, it doesnt suprise me that hard PT wasnt instilled until early on.

PLus.. PT is only hardcore in later phases/SQ anyway 



Boy is this memories of my time there....    I can't believe I want to go back.....  those flights of stairs are brutal coming back from Farnham... racing up them with full ruck and rifle and having a platoon coming down at the same time is rediculous.


----------



## Huggy

Hey   guys. The life in basic, whats is the deal with free time?   after 1730 its your personal time to get stuff done but do you get weekends off or some deal like that? 



> ahh yes..sewing.
> 
> After you get all your kit.. for me 3 days after I got here, we had to sew a 2 inch label with this ironing tape to our kit. There must have been at least 150+ pieces of kit to sew this label on. First iron it, don't cheat and just sew it on. Then label then sew it.. Jesus, our fingers were all messed up after that weekend let me tell ya haha. Sewing from friday til sunday night, insane, none of us knew how to sew, we just had sewing kits thrown at us and they said here, sew this to all your kit by monday. ..uh...
> 
> we did though, everyone freaks out at first but when you get the hang of it its all good. We did get it done on time, ..most of us. What happened to the other half? well... I'll let you guys find out when you get here heh heh



So what does happen???
Even in general if you don't complete something?


----------



## CL84

You get directives if you get in crap.

How it works for most people...is you get counsellings before you get directives, until week 4. Every time you get in crap after week 4 you get a directive. Before week 4 you get 2 counsellings. (warnings) before you get a directive...so if you got 2 counsellings before week for then messed up again you'd get a directive. you get 7 directives before you get prb'd. ...basically, you get booted out or you get recoursed to week 1. uh..you get 3 attitudes and three po failures before you get the boot as well ..or recourse....


hope this sort of helps...thats how it goes down when you get in crap.so dont...


----------



## Cloud Cover

Heatwave said:
			
		

> Yes, things sure have changed!   Doesn't sound a bit like Cornwallis.    [ ....we had the "Cornwallis Hack" which was a cold-type cough that lasted until you left).   Regardless, doesn't matter who you talk to, someone always had it worse.



20+ years later I still have it. Is there a Heart Break Hill in St.Jean?


----------



## Scott

I Remember doing section attacks up the Hill of Despair in Aldershot. I am sure both have their endearing qualities.


----------



## Gouki

7 directives or so? 3 attitudes and 3 po's?

Good God you would have to be a complete moron to fail Basic, barring some kind of exceptional event like medical reasons etc.


----------



## Meridian

You may want to explain what a "PO failure" is. I don't even know, as I didn't go recruit side.


----------



## CL84

There is a guy in our platoon that is still here somehow, with 6 directives, about to get his 3rd PO failure (He's doing his weapon test right now and the rest of us are in the break area) and 1 attitude. There are some people with no common sense, or ability to just listen. Crap happens, sometimes it's really really stupid mistakes you make that get you directives. Me for example, I have 1 directive, because after inspection I tossed my towels in my locker. You are supposed to leave them out, so I got a directive. That was my first and last directive. I learned, but some people don't.

I'm sure I can be corrected on this....but here goes.

Attitude, you get 3 and then you're out - don't tell your Platoon Commander or Section Commander, or ANYONE to f-off, or roll your eyes or anything like that. Simple.

PO failure - you get 3 and you get booted or recoursed, if you fail a big test, like captains inspection or like....weapons test or first aid test, crap like that. Don't fail anything, when they tell you to study, just study....everything is multiple choice anyhow..so yeah..nuff said.

Directives..you will probobly get at least one, some people in our platoon have none, some have like 5 or 6 and are on their way out...some have 1.. if there is any trick to not getting directives its pay attention to detail, follow every command word for word and listen.

We just did our captains inspection, holy stress. I passed, but we were stressed pretty bad the night before and prior to the inspection. Had our weapons test yesterday and got perfect on it. Horray *insert cheer* And this afternoon we have the drill test, then we leave tomorrow for xmas break.




I agree, you'd have to be pretty dumb to fail basic, but it happens, what can you do.


----------



## Meridian

Wait.. I believe it is Primary Objective  right? or something like that... relates to the objectives of the training stream. *tries to recall*


----------



## Heatwave

Whiskey 601,

During my short opportunity I had to "visit" St. Jean and Farnham, I don't recall anything like Heartbreak Hill.  Nothing that required ropes to help you up the extremely steep parts, that's for sure.

As for PO...I believe it stands for Performance Objective.  The student must perform the task (written, or otherwise) to the requirements of the lesson.  This allows the student to learn a major lesson in broken down steps, and also confirms to the instructor as to whether or not the lessons are being received correctly by the students.  These all lead up to the EO...or Evaluation Objective.  The point of where all the lessons learned on the PO's are combined to end in one big test.  

This is how I've always been exposed to it, please advise if it has changed.

Chimo!


----------



## Meridian

Exaclty.. Performance Objective... I knew it was something like that.


----------



## aesop081

PO = performance objective
EO = Enabeling objective

Example of PO would be "fire infantry weapons" ( PO 404)

The EO's for that would be something like

C7 (404.01)
C6 (404.02)
etc....

EO enable a student to complete a PO witch is tested on a PC ( performance check)


----------



## winchable

Exactly so when the OCDT's and PTE(R)'s finish their EO's they begin towrds their PO's ASAP so they can be PC'd at the CFLRS or they're RTUd and have to be RC'd on another BMQ/BOQ. One day they might become VIPs but keep that on the DL lest someone goes AWOL and everything turns FUBAR.

Is it English? Sort of.


----------



## EasyCo

Che said:
			
		

> Exactly so when the OCDT's and PTE(R)'s finish their EO's they begin towrds their PO's ASAP so they can be PC'd at the CFLRS or they're RTUd and have to be RC'd on another BMQ/BOQ. One day they might become VIPs but keep that on the DL lest someone goes AWOL and everything turns FUBAR.
> 
> Is it English? Sort of.



Nice, I liked that one!


----------



## Heatwave

aesop081 said:
			
		

> PO = performance objective
> EO = Enabeling objective



Thanks for that clarification on my glaring error aesop081, and my apologies to those I may have mislead, albeit temporarily.  I realized my error shortly after my post, but I've been away from a computer up until this point.  I was hoping someone would catch it.

Great work on the acronyms and abbreviations Che.  That is one thing you learn quickly during BMQ/BOQ, there sure are a lot of them. 

Chimo!


----------



## Huggy

Well Holy crap   

some where in there I got lost   :-[

Lets start with the 


> Attitude, you get 3 and then you're out - don't tell your Platoon Commander or Section Commander, or ANYONE to f-off, or roll your eyes or anything like that. Simple.
> 
> PO failure - you get 3 and you get booted or recoursed, if you fail a big test, like captains inspection or like....weapons test or first aid test, crap like that. Don't fail anything, when they tell you to study, just study....everything is multiple choice anyhow..so yeah..nuff said.
> 
> Directives..you will probobly get at least one, some people in our platoon have none, some have like 5 or 6 and are on their way out...some have 1.. if there is any trick to not getting directives its pay attention to detail, follow every command word for word and listen.



so... where are the push-up????   

From whatI have read all over (no just this topic) Everything in the army has its place from your boots to the fold on your bed sheets, so if you don't put your boots in the right place you get a Directive???   I can understand the use of this but if someone one day missplaces there boots(put them on the right side of the bed and not the left) and maybe the next day in a rush puts a 12.5 " fold on the sheet when it need to be a 12" fold thats 2 directives   :-X     I guess after some time it just becomes habbit and you do everything with out thinking of it.


Next....



> PO = performance objective
> EO = Enabeling objective
> 
> Example of PO would be "fire infantry weapons" ( PO 404)
> 
> The EO's for that would be something like
> 
> C7 (404.01)
> C6 (404.02)



????? so when some one says 404 they mean fire your weapon????   They give you orders in by numbers??? thats a ALOT to remember????


----------



## chrisf

Che said:
			
		

> Is it English? Sort of.



HUA (American admittedly, but I'm sure those that understood your scentance understand my reply)


----------



## aesop081

Huggy said:
			
		

> Well Holy crap
> 
> some where in there I got lost   :-[
> 
> Lets start with the
> ????? so when some one says 404 they mean fire your weapon????   They give you orders in by numbers??? thats a ALOT to remember????



NO they dont.. Its just that in the CTP( course training plan) ( for any courses) all that you will be taught is listed and each subject has a number.  This is where my example comes from. For example, at CFSME some of the POs in the CTP sounded like this:

PO 307 Bridge classification
PO 308 Conduct route reconaissance
PO 303 Conduct general gap reconaisance

(not sure about the numbers...its been a while since i taught there)

and so on......

This is not to say , in my previous wepons example that you are gonna be told a number and expected to do something.  Often , the daily schedule for a course will list what POs you are doing that day so you know what you will need.

Hope i clarified my remarks better this time


----------



## Huggy

Yes, yes it does.... thanks aesop081 

still one more question, where are the push - up??
Don't you get to do push-ups if you do somthing wrong?


----------



## aesop081

Of course you get to do push-ups..........specially if you do something wrong.  I used to give them out to mustudents like they were going out of style !!!  There's no PO for that.........its just part of the game.  Don't worry yourself you jedi...you'll get to do lots of push-ups............for all sorts of reasons >


----------



## Meridian

Out of curiosity.. .when you were giving them out, did you always do them WITH the troops?

Loved that about my IAP PC....  always did the pushups with us. ALWAYS. And the runs, and everything he ever asked us to do. 

Except for the moves. Moving your stuff between rooms at the Mega is never fun. Esp. when its as a punishment and you have tons of other stuff to do.


----------



## aesop081

Meridian said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity.. .when you were giving them out, did you always do them WITH the troops?
> 
> Loved that about my IAP PC....   always did the pushups with us. ALWAYS. And the runs, and everything he ever asked us to do.
> 
> Except for the moves. Moving your stuff between rooms at the Mega is never fun. Esp. when its as a punishment and you have tons of other stuff to do.



As i have said i other posts on this site, i would never have someone do something that i would not/cannot do myself !!  There are occasions where i did not do them with the troops but 99% of the time i did them as well...........lead by example is something i firmly beleive in!  This beng said, there are times where, as an istructor, you have to "correct" students on their behaviour and cannot be doing push-ups with them, but this should be a very, very rare exception.  But there was always a point to the oush-ups, i never gave push-ups that did not serve a purpose ( on the combat engineer course students have to lift very heavy bridge parts......in the lead-in to that phase, we use push-ups as corrective training in order to prepare the students for building bridges)


----------



## Meridian

Good to hear!  

For myself at least, I knew it was that much harder for me to quit out of pushups when my Captain was out in front of me still doing them with us. Sure some people will try to cheat given that he cant see it all, but usually there was an instructor or two around checking for that anyway....

I just found it interesting because our Sgts NEVER did any of the "corrective measures" with us, whereas the Captain ALWAYS did.


----------



## aesop081

Meridian said:
			
		

> Good to hear!
> 
> For myself at least, I knew it was that much harder for me to quit out of pushups when my Captain was out in front of me still doing them with us. Sure some people will try to cheat given that he cant see it all, but usually there was an instructor or two around checking for that anyway....
> 
> I just found it interesting because our Sgts NEVER did any of the "corrective measures" with us, whereas the Captain ALWAYS did.



There are "corrective measure" thats we used that i, as an instrutor , simply would not be doing.  The reason for this was always that they were used to induce stress on the students during training of some kind or another.  The situation dictates the instructor's level of involvement.......never punish just for the sake of punishement ! Corrective training must have a purpose....wether it is apparent to the student is another question !!!


----------



## Meridian

Oh, I recognize this. My point is simply that if we went out on a run with the Captain, he'd do it all with us. If we went out on a run with one of the Sgts... he wouldn't... Some of the time he would... but often not.

Anyway, Im sure most instructors are like you and my Captain and involve themselves whenever it is instructionally possible. My comments were more for future-to-be instructors to think about.


----------



## aesop081

Sounds good to me


----------



## Huggy

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Of course you get to do push-ups..........specially if you do something wrong. I used to give them out to mustudents like they were going out of style !!! There's no PO for that.........its just part of the game. Don't worry yourself you jedi...you'll get to do lots of push-ups............for all sorts of reasons >



Well, to this I'm not worried. 
I'm just kinda think that the min. for push-ups is 19 for a under 31 male (i think) this seems kinda low, so what happens if you are asked or you do something wrong and are asked to do, oh say 30 push-up and you get to number 24 and you can't feel your arms. do you get in more troble??? and get a PO???
Like I can't see someone asking you to do something or keep doing something that your not able to do and then get in crap for it.... it was just something that keeps comming up in my mind. MORE PUSH UPS, MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!!


----------



## aesop081

Huggy said:
			
		

> Well, to this I'm not worried.
> I'm just kinda think that the min. for push-ups is 19 for a under 31 male (i think) this seems kinda low, so what happens if you are asked or you do something wrong and are asked to do, oh say 30 push-up and you get to number 24 and you can't feel your arms. do you get in more troble??? and get a PO???
> Like I can't see someone asking you to do something or keep doing something that your not able to do and then get in crap for it.... it was just something that keeps comming up in my mind. MORE PUSH UPS, MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!!



I think that you are missing the overall point here so before i go off on leave i will reply to this.  19 push-ups is a *MINIMUM* !!!!!  I have no time for soldiers satisfied with acheiving only the minimum.  This being said, instructors (at least myself and those i have worked with) are not stupid.  The first day of course i do not expect you to do 50 push-ups but by the time i am done with you ( ie end of course) it should not be a problem at all. I know when i should have you do 20 and when i should have you do 50.....i can tell when its time......so yes you will get some crap if you can't do it. Fear not.....you will do it


----------



## sirmckinnon

hey, little input, 
I was never once forced to do push-ups(not even on inspection) I would do them for myself and that was it. although some instructors love to give them out, so i guess it really depends on your staff.


----------



## CL84

There have been times where we have done alot of pushups let me tell ya. It DOES depend on your staff mainly. It depends what class you have too. I remember going into drill with our favourite mcpl, and he's a great great instructor, but if we make him mad...(when he gets mad the infantry comes out as he says) and we do pushups. We've done pushups for making other instructors mad too. After inspection we can do pushups on our own time and ask permission to recover, after 10 or after 50, doesn't matter. It all depends on your staff, but from what I've seen, you only really do pushups if you screw up alot..so..if you don't want to do them, don't mess up...and if you do want to do them, don't complain about directives and ask for more pushups..we had one guy do that..and well..he got pushups and a directive.. lol


----------



## sirmckinnon

ya, best advice I can think of is just go with the flow, if they single you out(they will) thats when they want to see what your made out of,,, keep in mind the people instructing are all experienced operators, and they have mostly had their ass on the line at one point or another, therefore they concider your ass covering their ass in a future setting, so dont try to stand apart from your platoon, cuz, then there just going to make you do some awful thing for taking your own initive, the best line is "If you want to lead, the leadership school is right down the MEGA, now grab a broom and start sweeping!"

anyhoo, just dont use ignorince as an excuse,,,,,,,,definatly not the right answer


----------



## bigwig

Oh no the best is when the PSP staff makes you stay in squad position and push up position for certain ammounts of time. I swear those PSP staff guys think theyre god... The most push ups you will do is for not pissing off your instructors (because they have to do them with you) Its when u piss off the PSP staff because they DONT have to do them with you... Im sure CL84 can back me up on this one.... EH LAPOINTE! ahaha good times man

PSP Staff "whats my name!?"
Pte Bloggins - "FRENCH GUY!?"
PSP Staff - "wrong! push up position.... CHANGE!" 
LOL


----------



## CL84

Ah yes... Mr Change. I remember, and we will remember him throughout the rest of our career no doubt. Yes, for some reason the staff that do pt with you try to be harder than your instructors, but you will run into some instructors that make fun of the staff there, if you listen you'll hear them insult them. Anyways, yes, I remember the pushup position, or the squat position...I'll be sure to do a nice big impression of him during our grad party...or during our breaks like I normally do... here goes..lol 

Staff....hmm..we'll call him staff...D..no no..thats too obvious..how bout..S. Ducheane: "I am in a position of pow-ah...I might be considered a sgt..perhaps even a captain....or maybe even a general..so don't piss me off....you -ave- tirty seconds to stretch, then get in the against the wall squating super position....ready...CHANGE!!"...

If you've been there, you know who I'm talking about. lol.

Anyways, hooray for pushups. If you are complaining about having to do them..I think you should think about where you are or if you aren't there  yet..where you will be going and what you'll be doing.

CHANGE!


----------



## marshmanguy

What if they give an order that's confusing?  Or you interpret it the wrong way?


----------



## Kevin_B

More pushups for not listening I'd guess.


----------



## Meridian

Plus, it is their responsibility for not being clear. But I wouldn't remind them of that.

You are always allowed to request clarification on an order, as a matter of fact, if you don't understand you ought to clarify...  Mistaking a fire order and shooting at a school rather than the armed men standing 100 ft to the east of itwould probably be a bad idea, especially if you did it because you were to afraid to clarify an order that was unclear.

I think the difference is that you may not have been listening all that entirely the first time and it actually was quite clear.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Meridian said:
			
		

> You are always allowed to request clarification on an order,



Yup, in fact, never be afraid to ask a question about something you don't understand. Usually, at the end of a lecture or anytime an instructor is explaining something, he or she will ask if anyone has any questions. Just make sure that your question isn't the exact same thing the instructor said 2 minutes before.


----------



## Shulaev

PT in the morning is subject to CHANZHE !!!!!!!!

Cracker Duschene 2004

Merry Xmas 77E , cheers


----------



## sirmckinnon

yes. i know that staff, he had my platoon, jokes.

i did'nt say change!

153e


----------



## airforce5

I am in week 6 when we go back to St. Jean. WE have been off for almost 3 weeks on leave for xmas...I am scared about getting back into it cause i really hope my platoon worked there butts off on this break...Basic is the best experince of my life. I have made some great friends and you will learn more during this experience then you ever hoped for.....waking up at 5am is easy once you get the hang of it.  We did our first aid before we left...it was long but we all made it thru. WE lost about 16 ppl our first week to either Rft or they Vr's....but when u are in the lower weeks you get some great ppl that join ur platoon and make your FAMILY complete.  I find that you have to be opened minded and take things as they come.


----------



## NJL

airforce5 said:
			
		

> I am in week 6 when we go back to St. Jean. WE have been off for almost 3 weeks on leave for xmas...I am scared about getting back into it cause i really hope my platoon worked there butts off on this break...Basic is the best experince of my life. I have made some great friends and you will learn more during this experience then you ever hoped for.....waking up at 5am is easy once you get the hang of it.  We did our first aid before we left...it was long but we all made it thru. WE lost about 16 ppl our first week to either Rft or they Vr's....but when u are in the lower weeks you get some great ppl that join ur platoon and make your FAMILY complete.  I find that you have to be opened minded and take things as they come.



I start week 10 when I get back to the mega... week 8 is a big week , 3 tests that week: drill, weapons and topo... bmq has been great but i can't wait to be finally done... good luck to all.


----------



## jmlz87

Yo from the Bistro~

Going on week 7 here, just received our C7A2, and started weapons cell. I have to say honestly for all the FNGs (theres close to 6-8 new platoons, most IAP) that week 1-5 for the regular recruit course "RXXXXX" sucks balls. After you're salute test, you receive your "popcorn" and can go on the 2nd floor to the CANEX and Bistro on the weekends. Depends if you get CB'd or not as well. The Bistro is the recruit's club/bar/rec room. Has computers, pool tables, arcade games, air hockey, movie theaters etc. It's a great place to mingle with other platoons and strenghten morale. Honestly, the course "sucks" but it is what you make of it. Even the staff say that, if you want a good course, listen to us and do what we tell you (or not sometimes, they'll try and trick you) and you'll have a fun course. The PT isn't that bad, and you'll learn to love drill, or at least like it. 

So everyone on course or about to head out here to St. Jean have fun and enjoy BMQ!


----------



## aesop081

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> I have to say honestly for all the FNGs (theres close to 6-8 new platoons, most IAP)



I'm going to recommend that you get allot more time in the CF before calling anyone by that term

 :


----------



## Nfld Sapper

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> Yo from the Bistro~
> 
> Going on week 7 here, just received our C7A2, and started weapons cell. I have to say honestly for all the FNGs (theres close to 6-8 new platoons, most IAP) that week 1-5 for the regular recruit course "RXXXXX" sucks balls. *After you're salute test, you receive your "popcorn" * and can go on the 2nd floor to the CANEX and Bistro on the weekends. Depends if you get CB'd or not as well. The Bistro is the recruit's club/bar/rec room. Has computers, pool tables, arcade games, air hockey, movie theaters etc. It's a great place to mingle with other platoons and strenghten morale. Honestly, the course "sucks" but it is what you make of it. Even the staff say that, if you want a good course, listen to us and do what we tell you (or not sometimes, they'll try and trick you) and you'll have a fun course. The PT isn't that bad, and you'll learn to love drill, or at least like it.
> 
> So everyone on course or about to head out here to St. Jean have fun and enjoy BMQ!



Never heard it called that before. Always heard to refered to as a Cornflake.


----------

